# learn me something on Elan snowboards??



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Recently got an opportunity to purchase basically whatever I want off the Elan 2013-2014 line for a hefty discount. Friend who I work w/ at the mountain knows an Elan rep and got us linked up. This is great but looking around the internet, there is little-to-no information at all on Elan products. I know they manufacture several US-based brands but there is no info on the actual Elan brand.

I’m pumped to potentially get a sweet deal, not so much if I’m buying a second-rate product. Anyone have any insight on Elan and their line of boards/bindings? 

Snow Boards by ELAN


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I have an Elan El Grande 171. Awesome all mountain board that rides like it's a lot smaller than it is. My only complaint about it is that I've only got about 45 days on it and the top sheet is starting to peel up in multiple spots on the edges. I fixed it with epoxy, but it definately seems to be a lesser quality top sheet than my previous Burton and Ride boards.

Last I heard Elan went bankrupt and isn't making boards anymore. Can you give me a little more info on the source you have. I'd be interested in picking up another El Grande as a back-up for next season if they are still making them, but despite all my searching I couldn't find a single one for sale on the internet.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

"Learn you something"?
What the fuck does THAT mean?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Standard Internet English these days


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Big Foot said:


> I have an Elan El Grande 171. Awesome all mountain board that rides like it's a lot smaller than it is. My only complaint about it is that I've only got about 45 days on it and the top sheet is starting to peel up in multiple spots on the edges. I fixed it with epoxy, but it definately seems to be a lesser quality top sheet than my previous Burton and Ride boards.
> 
> Last I heard Elan went bankrupt and isn't making boards anymore. Can you give me a little more info on the source you have. I'd be interested in picking up another El Grande as a back-up for next season if they are still making them, but despite all my searching I couldn't find a single one for sale on the internet.


Thanks for the input. I've been looking at more all-mountain decks so I'll take a closer look at the El Grand. 

I know that the rep's inventory is minimal and he was pretty stingy about offering the deal to mountain employees only. Hope you understand :sad:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

sheepstealer said:


> Thanks for the input. I've been looking at more all-mountain decks so I'll take a closer look at the El Grand.
> 
> I know that the rep's inventory is minimal and he was pretty stingy about offering the deal to mountain employees only. Hope you understand :sad:


Oh I understand, I don't want a deal. I just want to know more info on if these boards are for sale anywhere period. Like I said, I've been unable to find any Elan boards online anywhere in the US. Seeing as how the El Grande is the only production board wide enough for my size 16 boot, I'd be very interested to know if they are distributing here.


----------

